# FREE Webcam special effects program???



## truthseeker (Jan 26, 2008)

I am looking for a FREE webcam special effects program that enables me to add cool effects as I am on webcam.

I tried manycam.com but it doesn't load properly on my Vista. It loads and then keeps shuting down.

Any other programs similar to manycam?

Thanks


----------



## mrgoodstench (Feb 8, 2008)

hey i just downloaded that same program RIGHT before i saw your post and i am running windows vista business. as you said it DOES crash. the fix that worked for me and is the first thing i tried is to simply right click the programs shortcut or the program itself and go to compatability and set it to windows 2000 or xp i set mine to 2000 after that the program runs fine. ALso dont worry I am a COMPTIA A+ certified computer technician and id be happy to help you with anything else you need becuase im not actually employed yet and the extra experience will help.


----------



## mrgoodstench (Feb 8, 2008)

oops forgot to meantion my email is [email protected] DOT net correct the address with a . its for the spambots


----------



## mrgoodstench (Feb 8, 2008)

SHI* mispelled its mrgooDstench messed up with that s in there. lol im a little drunk.


----------



## truthseeker (Jan 26, 2008)

mrgoodstench said:


> hey i just downloaded that same program RIGHT before i saw your post and i am running windows vista business. as you said it DOES crash. the fix that worked for me and is the first thing i tried is to simply right click the programs shortcut or the program itself and go to compatability and set it to windows 2000 or xp i set mine to 2000 after that the program runs fine. ALso dont worry I am a COMPTIA A+ certified computer technician and id be happy to help you with anything else you need becuase im not actually employed yet and the extra experience will help.


Thanks, but no thanks. I don't ask alcoholics or drunks for help. Thanks anyway.


----------

